# Let's Give Credit Where it is Due-DirecTV wins a sports Emmy



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.emmyonline.org/mediacenter/sports_32nd_winners.html

Some names here might be familiar:

Outstanding NEW APPROACHES SPORTS EVENT COVERAGE

NFL Sunday Ticket Experience on DIRECTV DIRECTV

Executive Producers
Derek Chang, Chris Long

Coordinating Producer
James Crittenden

Producers
Charlie Beeson, Don Cansino, Mark Distefano

Creative Director
Jon Dean

Creative Producer
Gerrit Velthoen

Directors
David Feldstein, Jonathan Jackson

Associate Producers
Earl Bonovich, Ed Camacho, Yeung Chan, Mark Shurgot, Mark Tang, Matt Thompson,
Brady Tsurutani

Congratulations!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Congratulations Earl & whoever else on there reads the forum.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

OK Earl, where is the picture of you and your Emmy? Congratulation. Well deserved.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations Earl!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Very cool! 

Congratulations Earl!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations! Very cool!


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Sweet congrats! ...I'm with lwilli201 let's see that picture.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tunce said:


> Sweet congrats! ...I'm with lwilli201 let's see that picture.


It will still be a little while until I get "my" trophy. I didn't get to attend the actual award ceremony, but as soon as I have a picture to share... I will certainly post.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats Earl and crew! Very cool!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Congratulations, Earl! Well-deserved recognition by the entire TV industry of what your team has accomplished.


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice to know you got recognized. Congrats - very, very cool.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Congratulations Earl.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Great news - congrats Earl and Directv!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

An Emmy, danged impressive. 

Congrats Earl....oh and the rest of the DirecTV crew too. 

Mike


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Way to go Earl and DirecTV!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet, nice work Earl.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

+1; very pleased to see this news. One of my first posts addressed a technical problem I had encountered and Earl kindly – and immediately – responded with helpful advice.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats Earl!!


----------



## bfleish (Dec 17, 2006)

A golf clap from the "quite room". Congrats Earl!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Congrats Earl!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Whoohoooooo!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats EB!

- Merg


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Add my name to the Congrats too Earl.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats Earl & Gang!


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Congrats Earl & Gang!


<Casey Kasem>And now a special dedication: "When we met, I knew it was love at first sight. That Sunday when I held you in my hands I knew we were meant to be. You, my DIRECTV NFL Sunday Experience ... you're the best. With love, Emmy."</casey kasem>


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"AMike" said:


> http://www.emmyonline.org/mediacenter/sports_32nd_winners.html
> 
> Some names here might be familiar:
> 
> ...


I saw it today as it was brought into a meeting. Beautiful piece of hardware and well deserved....long overdue


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations!! Well earned!!


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Holy crap! :girlscrea Well done Earl! I love Sunday Ticket!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just awesome Earl! Great job!

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations Earl!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

An Emmy winner and a darn nice guy.

Congratulations, Earl!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations Earl!
...and a most sincere thank you


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Many congratulations! Long overdue for sure...

Hope it looks like my avatar...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will still be a little while until I get "my" trophy. I didn't get to attend the actual award ceremony, but as soon as I have a picture to share... I will certainly post.


Congrats Earl....this is so cool for you to get the deserved recognition.

No Bears Superbowl trophy...but heck...this must be almost as good.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will still be a little while until I get "my" trophy. I didn't get to attend the actual award ceremony, but as soon as I have a picture to share... I will certainly post.


That's AWESOME! Congrats!!

When this nutty ride started, back in the R15 days, could you have ever imagined you'd end up with an EMMY award?

Craziness! Congratulations again - I'm constantly amazed at the twists and turns of life!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Truly amazing accomplishment, and mighty well deserved!
Congrats Earl


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats Earl.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Earl!!

:goodjob:


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice Job,

Congrats Earl and co.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations to Earl, and all involved.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

way to go guys....


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice job Earl! Well done!


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats Earl!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations Earl & crew !!!!!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using DBSTalk


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Congratulations, Earl!

I had an Emmy once, but that was back in college.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dmurphy said:


> When this nutty ride started, back in the R15 days, could you have ever imagined you'd end up with an EMMY award?


Not a chance... who would think that the first R10 review, that lead to the R15... and getting kicked out of TCF (basically) and DBSTalk taking me in, would lead to the amazing opportunities that have been opened up.

And of course, I am seriously stoked about the team earning this award... and it is really cool, that I will be in the official records and that I will get a trophy.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations. Now onto a Tony, a Grammy and an Oscar!!!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats to everyone involved.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats to E-B on the M-E


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Very nice Earl. Congratulations!!


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

great work! congrats!


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

congrats earl. good work


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats, Earl!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Earl!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

That's terrific Earl - job well done.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

No offense to Earl, but the Emmys are turning in to the Special Olympics of award shows. Everybody is a winner!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

digitalfreak said:


> No offense to Earl, but the Emmys are turning in to the Special Olympics of award shows. Everybody is a winner!


Do you have one? I don't. This is a big deal whether you want to rain on the parade or not.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and your teammates, Earl!


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Sincere question: What are the duties of an Associate Producer?


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations, Earl!


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats, Earl


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

Congrats Earl!

We can all say, "I knew him when...."

Feeling a little like Peter Scolari.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

OK... I did NOT expect to see that on the front page this afternoon... :lol:

Congratulations, Earl! 

~Alan


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats Earl amazing


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats Earl & the rest of the Directv team on the Emmy win!

:balloons:


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats DTV Team on the Emmy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Jon J said:


> Sincere question: What are the duties of an Associate Producer?


Good question. This is what I got from Google:

*Associate Producer/Production:*
The Associate Producer helps the producer with all "line" aspects of the production. They deal with scheduling the production, hiring crew and ordering all equipment for the show.

*Associate Producer/Post:*
This person is also known as the "Post" producer. They are responsible for all aspects of post production, including picture editing, music scoring, title session, final color correction, all audio editing and final audio mixing.

I don't see anything about getting coffee for the producer


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Way to go Earl! Congratulations to you and the crew.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! How cool is that?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats!!! VERY well deserved.

Honestly, the NFLST programming is the #1, #2, and #3 reason I'm still with DirecTV. Not only an Emmy as a reward, but I promise, many thousands of happy customers.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I think we're all as proud as parents of Earl. He's "one of us." As he climbs to greater heights, we can say we knew him when... Earl, keep up the good work!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

digitalfreak said:


> No offense to Earl, but the Emmys are turning in to the Special Olympics of award shows. Everybody is a winner!


Having done volunteer work at the Special Olympics Summer Games in Washington State for the past ten or fifteen years, watching those athletes perform, I can't begin to tell you how offensive your comment is. Further, not every athlete gets an award, only Gold, Silver and Bronze are awarded. However, you are correct in that every single one of them IS a winner! If most "normal" people would make half the effort in life that Special Olympians make, the world would be a much better place.


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Having done volunteer work at the Special Olympics Summer Games in Washington State for the past ten or fifteen years, watching those athletes perform, I can't begin to tell you how offensive your comment is. Further, not every athlete gets an award, only Gold, Silver and Bronze are awarded. However, you are correct in that every single one of them IS a winner! If most "normal" people would make half the effort in life that Special Olympians make, the world would be a much better place.


Well said.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats Earl! Well deserved and thanks for all you have done for us here!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:balloons:

Congratulations Earl!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations Earl and the DirecTV crew.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

gregory said:


> Well said.


I usually don't do this, but here we go...+1.

The work and dedication that these athletes and competitors in the Paralympics have to go through is phenomenal.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I usually don't do this, but here we go...+1.
> 
> The work and dedication that these athletes and competitors in the Paralympics have to go through is phenomenal.


Just a quick note...there's a significant difference between the Paralympics & Special Olympics. And, carl6 gets a +1, too.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

CONGRATS EARL!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Earl. Are Bulls next to win an award!


----------



## MasterChef (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats Earl et al.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations Earl, Keep up the good work


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations Earl!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Congratulations Earl


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Very impressive, Earl. My congratulations!

Rich


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will still be a little while until I get "my" trophy. I didn't get to attend the actual award ceremony, but as soon as I have a picture to share... I will certainly post.


Earl, as a past winner of several of those little statues (and I'll find out tonight if I'm nominated for any for this year), congrats!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats to your and your team there Earl.


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

Congratulations Earl.

-Doug


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

my fiance said congratulations to earl. He followed him here from Tivo Community oh so many years ago..... He still browses this site and does not enjoy your company anymore.... His name was dodge boy..... Congrats from me too.......


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

chick3112215 said:


> my fiance said congratulations to earl. He followed him here from Tivo Community oh so many years ago..... He still browses this site and does not enjoy your company anymore.... His name was dodge boy..... Congrats from me too.......


He doesn't enjoy Earl's company?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Just a quick note...there's a significant difference between the Paralympics & Special Olympics. And, carl6 gets a +1, too.


Of course there is, but it's no less impressive what is involved in the athletes competing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

DarkSkies said:


> Great news - congrats Earl and Directv!


+1


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations Earl!


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> He doesn't enjoy Earl's company?


ooops that did not sound right, he very much enjoyed it here...... he just can't log in anymore... (perma ban LOL) :hurah:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats Earl


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Congratulations Earl on winning The Emmy..........pretty cool!!


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Congrats Earl...way to go!!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats Earl!


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats Earl!


----------



## Folin (Jun 19, 2007)

Damn nice, Earl! Good for you and your team....


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Ooh, are you going to have an Emmy statuette sitting on the Red Zone Channel set as something for the camera to pan past as you're going into or out of a studio segment? Hey, if it works for Stephen Colbert...

(That is, assuming there's going to be a Red Zone Channel this fall, of course.)


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

Congrats!!! See, all of that hard work does pay off!!!


----------



## ElectricPickle (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations. It's well deserved.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

On the heels of the Emmy Awards show last night I thought I would go ahead and post these pictures of former moderator Earl Bonovich and his Emmy.

He won it as an associate producer for outstanding new approaches to sports event coverage: NFL Sunday Ticket Experience on DIRECTV

Great work Earl and congrats!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Way cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is that an HR34 behind him?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Chris! An amazing tribute to Earl and you should be proud that it was through you that Earl got known to DIRECTV through his amazing contributions to this great site!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome! I love the lighting.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice to see this innovative thinking and implementation is recognized! congrats!


----------



## bhuber (Sep 14, 2004)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pic way to go Earl.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats Earl ! Keep up the excellent work and bring in those emmy's


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Earl! Extremely proud for ya!


----------



## flashfast (Dec 12, 2006)

That's great Earl!


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Way to go Earl! Congratulations!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations Earl


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

very nice. and congratulations.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Great job Earl! Congrats.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Earl!


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Did he win another or is that the one from last year?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations. Great pictures.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Pretty Danged Impressive. 

I like the spotlights too. :grin:

Mike


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats, Earl!

:balloons:


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Earl!!!


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Earl, Charlie Sheen just called to see if you want to go celebrate. Something about "winning." Congrats! Actually he just wants to hold your trophy since he doesn't have one.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Earl needs to add another picture. Holding the Emmy like the Lion King.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats Earl


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats Earl!


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Way cool, Earl!! Big congratulations!!


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Way to go Earl :new_smili


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Aren't you glad you made the right move! Congrats Earl


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Outstanding Earl, congratulations!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats and well deserved.

Of course now everyone will have to kiss his, uh, ring whenever he is near.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Earl no Emmy speech?


----------



## YakeVlad (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats Earl! :hurah: You've just won an Emmy for NFL Sunday Ticket Experience. What are you going to do next? :grin:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

YakeVlad said:


> Congrats Earl! :hurah: You've just won an Emmy for NFL Sunday Ticket Experience. What are you going to do next? :grin:


Disneyland?? :lol:

Congratulations, again!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Earl.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Congratulations Earl, very nice indeed.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Wow, that's a huge accomplishment! Congratulations Earl!!!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Earl & Company.
I am glad to see some recognition for these folks.
Every Sunday during football season I sit on my couch and let out a involuntary giggle of excitement when I turn on my NFLST.
It is simply the best sporting experience on TV, by light years.
I LOVE IT, have for 13 years.
...and it keeps getting better every year.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

:up:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Earl!!


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!!
Congratulations Earl!


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats Earl. Way too cool.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

Careful, Earl. You know how heavy and sharp that thing is!

Congratulations,
- LoopinFool


----------



## mduby43 (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats, Earl!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Is that an HR34 behind him?


It clearly is an HR34. Much too tall to be an HR24.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Only on this board would the bling be a black box, not the shiny statue. 

Congrats, Earl. I like you for your Emmy, not a new whole house control center that no one else can get!


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

congrats earl. great job


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats Earl!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Way to go Earl


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats! 

:goodjob:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Just saw this, congrats!


----------



## tvfan101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! Congrats


----------

